# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναγνώριση φύλου σε Χήνες

## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα μια βοήθεια  αν μπορείτε  εχω πάρει  εδω και λιγες μερες δυο χηνες αλλα δεν ξερωξερω αν ειναι ζευγαρι η αν ειναι και τα δυο θηλυκά  η αρσενικά.. .

----------


## jk21

Ενα σημειο αναγνωρισης , οχι σιγουρο , ειναι αν η μια εχει αισθητα πιο χοντρα ποδια απ την αλλη . Το πλεον σιγουρο ειναι να δεις την αμαρα τους .Εκει στα αρσενικα υπαρχει προεξοχη .Μπορεις να μας φωτογραφησεις την περιοχη αυτη ;


Βαλε και φωτο των πουλιων , γιατι υπαρχουν μελη μας με εμπειρια αρκετη σε αλλα τουλαχιστον ζωα φαρμας

----------

